# Kobalt 12" Sliding compound miter saw



## AtomicTermite (Feb 28, 2018)

Does anyone have any experience with the Kobalt 12" 15 amp dual bevel sliding laser compound miter saw. I have looked at it online and read the reviews. Just want to hear from others than either own one or have used one that belong to a friend.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Most miter saws do a good job and have few if any problems. IF they are properly set up in the beginning.

George


----------



## AtomicTermite (Feb 28, 2018)

From what I read the biggest problem is setting the laser. I do not have the room for a full blown radial arm saw so this seems like a good choice.


----------



## WesTex (Jan 5, 2014)

I don’t think you’ll use a laser very long on a CMS. Too much constant fussing with it, and it’s just too easy to line up the cut without it anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AtomicTermite (Feb 28, 2018)

Actually I have only used one circular saw that had a laser on it and I didn't really think much of it. So the laser is not a real concern to me. I am more concerned with know if others have used this saw and had problems with normal use.


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

I have that miter saw - bought it from lowes last year - works great, cuts accurately and needed very little setup.

Also the price was right!

And I don't use the laser - it's a waste IMO - but the saw itself works just fine


----------



## AtomicTermite (Feb 28, 2018)

new2woodwrk said:


> I have that miter saw - bought it from lowes last year - works great, cuts accurately and needed very little setup.
> 
> Also the price was right!
> 
> And I don't use the laser - it's a waste IMO - but the saw itself works just fine


I understand about the laser. I am not a big fan of those.:smile2:


----------



## Jlivings (Feb 25, 2019)

My laser was bang on from the box and has held up. I’m a home builder and do finish trim carpentry and it’s been flawless out of the box. I use the heck out of it. 

It’s 15 amp so if your house has small 15amp breakers it will trip them sometimes (I used it in a house with 15 amp breakers tripped every 10th cut or so). 

Worth every penny also the 10in is 15amp also from kobalt so no savings there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Like mine, replaced a 10" non sliding Hitachi. As above, forget the laser, mark it and/or make lots of use of stop blocks for repetitive cuts. Here's mine on a shop made stand with folding extensions:


----------



## NoThankyou (Mar 21, 2018)

My experience with a laser is that the line is too wide to be of use for fine woodworking. It is so much easier to lower the blade without turning it on and align any left leaning tooth with your cut mark. Then raise the blade, turn the saw on and make your cut.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

The built-in laser on my spouse's Craftsman miter saw is not useful. You can align it perfectly, but you must choose left, middle (?), or right side of the blade. After that, it won't hold its alignment for long. 

-> It is far faster, easier, and more accurate to sight directly along the blade to aim the cut. Other saws may or may not have better lasers, but it doesn't matter. You can make faster and more accurate cuts if you ignore it and sight along the blade anyway.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Have never used the laser, I tend to work my way into a mark, lower the blade to nick the wood, move wood over until I reach the line, usually hit it dead on second try.


----------



## Mikhail2400 (Jun 20, 2018)

I have the Kobalt sliding dbl compound miter saw and it does a decent job. It runs good with plenty of power and I havnt had any problems with it. I do make it a practice to check square and angle any time I move the blade to a new position. The preset angles do a decent job but theres a very small amount of play but its nothing to really whine about. The biggest thing I hate is how much room it takes up on the back side. Mines in the shop and the footprint is pretty big.


----------

